# Post your BMI



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

If you want, no pressure 

They were talking about it on the radio so I decided to calculate mine

http://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/

5'0", 106 lbs = 20.7 BMI



> BMI Categories:
> 
> Underweight = <18.5
> 
> ...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

1.88 m, 75 kg

BMI 21.2.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

5'9" 138lbs

20.4


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

19.6


----------



## poepoe (Aug 23, 2011)

5'5", 95 lbs = 15.8
I have been underweight my whole life :/


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

20.8


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

5'8" 140 lbs = 21.3

Nowhere near overweight, I see, but I'm sure people won't stop giving me tips on how to lose weight until I get it down to 18.5 or something.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

5'7 130 lbs = 20.1
Normal weight; why do people say i'm anorexic? :/


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

6'0 155lbs = 21.0 Normal!


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

WOW!

5'10 215lbs BMI= 30.8

Glad I am losing weight, 224-215 and still losing 


Underweight = <18.5
Normal weight = 18.5-24.9
Overweight = 25-29.9
Obesity = BMI of 30 or greater


----------



## Parkman (Feb 3, 2011)

6'3 207 = 25.9 (overweight)

"Although BMI can be used for most men and women, it does have some limits:
It may overestimate body fat in athletes and others who have a muscular build.
It may underestimate body fat in older persons and others who have lost muscle."


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

25.8 im quite bulky


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

29.1 don't mind though ! I use to obsess over my weight in grade 7 & 8. But now I could care less


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

35 haha thats not right if course. Ya im chubby at 6'3 280lb, but im built really big. It doesnt take into account muscle and bone mass.

Im probably about 28 or so.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

^True. Lot's of professional athletes are "overweight" according to their BMI.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

what the hell is BMI?

I know its about keeping fit.

I do the auld stairs-aerobics.

I have the hour-glass figure.

Every hour i go to the fridge fer another beer


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

24.6


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah...no... :|


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

5'2, 120something = 23. It says normal range, but I'm probably overweight for my frame size.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

22.2


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

20.4


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

17.2 and the highest its ever been.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

22.5


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

1.846m and 76kg, BMI=22.3

I used to weight 100 kg and have a BMI of 29.3 though.


----------



## NE1CME (Sep 17, 2011)

17.5
5'5'' 105 lbs 

Damn :/


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

21.3, but I really need to trim some fat and gain more muscle. It's in the normal range, but fat weighs less than muscle so this doesn't really mean much to me. I care more about the way I look.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

19.6


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> 19.6





layitontheline said:


> 19.6


:high5


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

160 cm, 50 kg

19,5 normal weight


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

20.7 - normal weight

I think I have a combination of good luck and good genes as I have never been overweight in my entire life. I would like to put on a few extra pounds of muscle but I'm working on that.


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

21.6. It says that's normal; however, I have absolutely no muscle and I do look quite chubby . BMI isn't a particularly accurate method of finding out if you're a healthy weight or not because of this; body fat percentage is better.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

16.7. One of the reasons I couldn't get the same health insurance I used to have was that my BMI was not in the ideal range (another was my "history of major depression or neurosis"). No doctor has ever expressed concern about my weight, though.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

25.9 I guess I'm overweight, but I like to think I'm just buff. Rawr!!!!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Parkman said:


> 6'3 207 = 25.9 (overweight)
> 
> "Although BMI can be used for most men and women, it does have some limits:
> It may overestimate body fat in athletes and others who have a muscular build.
> It may underestimate body fat in older persons and others who have lost muscle."


5'4" 180 pounds= 30.9 (obese)

HOWEVER, I am just 19% body fat.

I bench 250 pounds, leg press 400.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

21.1


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

19.3 so I'm in the healthy weight now, two months ago I was just underweight so that's great.


----------



## Sain (Sep 19, 2011)

19.3, the highest its ever been for me.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

6"1 & 155 lb = 20.4

I actually want to gain a bit of weight regardless of this result !



Revenwyn said:


> 5'4" 180 pounds= 30.9 (obese)
> 
> HOWEVER, I am just 19% body fat.
> 
> I bench 250 pounds, leg press 400.


You could bench nearly 2 of me :clapIf I'm ever in a bit of a pickle, I'm going to give ya a call. :yes


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

24.0


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

22.8

I'm 5'0" at 117. For my height, I think I could get down to at least 100lbs without looking weird. It's definitely a huge improvement to my previous weight (160lbs) : P


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

5'9 155 lbs

22.9 BMI


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

5'6" 135 lbs.

21.8

I've gotten more muscular over the past few months from biking & jogging, so I've gained weight but it's not fat at least from what I can see, if that makes sense. :sus It confuses me, but whatever.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

5'8" 154 lbs

23.4


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

18.8


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

5'7, 125 pounds
19.6



MindOverMood said:


> MindOverMood said:
> 
> 
> > 19.6
> ...


woohoo!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

5'11'' 
171lbs 
BMI = 23.8

As stated, the bmi is a useless measurement on a personal level because it doesn't take into account body composition.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

184cm (6' 0.5")
72kg (158.4 lbs)

BMI = 21.3


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

29.7

****ing Paxil.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

1.9m 6'3"
97kg 213lb
26.9


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

5'3'' 117lbs = 20.7 BMI


Underweight = <18.5
Normal weight = 18.5-24.9
Overweight = 25-29.9
Obesity = BMI of 30 or greater


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

176cm
74kg
BMI = 23.9


----------



## insanityartist (Sep 14, 2011)

*17.7*

I need to gain weight


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

20.2
I would like to get down to 18.5 which is borderline underweight but I'm fine with that.

According to BMI, ideal weight is 67kg at a height of 173cm. Really want to be around 57kg though, currently 63 so should lose a few more kgs


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Mine's 22 and I'm 187cm and 77 kg.

I don't trust it entirely though,but it fits ok with my body all though I'd like to loose a couple of kg..


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm at 21.9. My weight, or my ability to maintain it without too much silliness, is one thing I'm grateful for.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh all you "normal weight" people make me feel the need to stop eating for like a month. So that's what I'll do.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

26.9

Hmm, i am hungry.


----------



## NeonSloaney (Jun 1, 2011)

5' 10" 190 lbs, 178 cm 87 kg, 27.8.
I'm actually at the stage where I am physically fit and overweight, as I have been running for a month. Always ate healthily, and I don't give a crap what I weigh or how much I do, all I care about is exercise lessens my depression, my anxiety and my stress levels, and improves my energy levels.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

18.4 but don't look underweight or even on the cusp. :b


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

28.3 bmi

Bah...i dont like this! Im not overweight. Im big boned and muscular is all.


----------



## tigerfox (Mar 19, 2011)

5 ft 7 inches
124 pounds
19.4 BMI


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

5'7
147 pounds

BMI - 23.0

To be fair, BMIs are useless.
*
*


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

6 ft 2 inches
148 pounds
19.0 BMI


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

19.4


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

6 2" 184lbs 
23.6


----------



## ForeverQuiet (Feb 27, 2011)

Eski said:


> 5'7
> 147 pounds
> 
> BMI - 23.0
> ...


Agree, they don't count muscle weight. So, the BMI might say overweight, but actually the person just has a lot of muscle mass. Body fat caculators are more accurate.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

5'6", 132lbs
21.3 BMI


----------



## beccam (Oct 8, 2011)

5ft10. 133lbs = 19.1  x


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

5'11" 157lbs
21.9 BMI

I am trying to get to 175lbs and put on a lot of muscle


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

BMI: 18.9, Ht: 5'7, Wt: 121lbs


----------



## standing in the rain (Sep 23, 2011)

Ht: 5'2" Wt:110 BMI: 20.1


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

5ft 11 154 pounds (11 stone) 21.5 BMI but I generally think im big boned since im skinny.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

19.5


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Reinvented said:


> ^True. Lot's of professional athletes are "overweight" according to their BMI.


That's because BMI is a bunch of ****. It's a very very bad way of measuring body weight and looks. Brad pitt in troy was 200lbs which would make him close to obese.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

26.9 after losing almost 30 pounds. I need to start running again and get into the normal range.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

The people who have degree's in "health" don't know what the **** they're talking about. They have a degree in a fad and that fad is to look skinny. Very bad taste in my honest opinion. And if you buy in this fad, you're a *****.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

184cm (6'0.5"), 72kg (158.4 lbs)

BMI: 21.3

Definitely pleased, I have a really low body fat percentage. If I went below 70kg I'd start to look like a weird combination of bony and a bit of muscle. 

Most happy that I've managed to keep my weight stable (between 70-73kg) for about 6 months now which is unprecedented. Since 2008 it's gone up and down in a BMI range from 16.4 --> 27.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

6'0"
210 pds.

28.5. That puts me at overweight which I'm not, at all. I work out a lot. This calculator definitely doesn't seem right. Some guys in here have posted that they are taller than me and weigh A LOT less than me and that doesn't seem healthy but they are listed as "normal weight." I don't think so.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

26.8.fffaaaatttttteeehhhh!!!!! lols!


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

5' 8'' About 120 pounds. 

BMI= 18.2 

Underweight. Over-exercising problem.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> 19.6


20.2


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Have extremely low BMI (16.6) but a clean bill of health from my doctor...basically I'm 5'2" and just over 90 pounds. I agree that BMI is useless and doesn't take into account ethnic differences, among Asian women low BMIs are extremely common.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

19.8


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

17.8

yeah... I'm kinda skinny.


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

5'8"
125 lbs.
BMI: 19.0

Just barely not underweight.


----------



## Josh O (Jan 5, 2012)

LostIdentity said:


> 17.5
> it pisses me off.


16.0....


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

24 PURE MUSCLE

jk


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You're all so skinny.

21.9


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

21.5


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

6'2" = 115 lbs

14.8 BMI

Reason: Genetics, considering I'm eating about 8k calories a day just to maintain that weight. If I eat less, I tend to lose inches rather than mass. No medicines and no cause to my freakish weight problems.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Goodness, eating 8000 calories a day sounds like it could get expensive!

Still 22.2 for me.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

17.0


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

15.1 oh no..


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

180cm - 11 stone =
21.4 bmi, because im big boned (im weak and skinny, so I guess its that)

Bmis are rubbish though and don't take into account other things.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

24.4


It's jumped up since last time, it's either all the turkey, or my ego :b


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

6ft, 155lbs = 21.0 I'm pretty sure I have a smaller frame (by doing that thing where you measure the distance between the bones by your elbow), so technically it could be a little lower, but I also I lift some weights & I'd like to think I have more muscle than the average guy my size (either way it's all in my head )

EDIT: for kicks -- here's the frame size calculator
http://www.healthstatus.com/calculate/fsz

this one is just wrist measurement, but also gives an "ideal weight" for height+frame
http://health.bizcalcs.com/Calculator.asp?Calc=Frame-Size-Wrist

some may think it's no big deal but props to anyone who posted one outside the "normal" range. When I was in 8th grade I was 5'3" & probably 180 lbs (BMI 31.9), and I would have not been comfortable putting that "out there" even with the anonymity of the internet.

If I may defend BMI for a second -- Of course it isn't PERFECT (nothing can claim to be), but the "it doesn't measure muscle" argument is a pretty weak criticism (I know I had it when I was back at BMI 31.9). It's designed for joe-schmo who isn't an athlete or body builder (professional or otherwise). It shouldn't even make a difference for anyone who does just minor weight-training, let alone someone who does zero (which is probably most people). There's not even a "right" specific number for everyone, it's just "you're ok" "you need to be careful" & "you should lower it to reduce health risks" - I think people just expect too much from it


----------



## O Fantasma (Jan 11, 2012)

18.0


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

19.5. 

The last time I checked I was in and around 18. Feels good man.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I need to stay away from threads like this. Mine is about 23. Technically in the healthy range...but I wish it was lower.


----------



## O Fantasma (Jan 11, 2012)

Josh O said:


> 16.0....


Is it bad that I fall into the 'underweight' category (18.0), but when I see other post numbers like this it makes me feel fat?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

23


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

20


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Based on your Height (184 cm) and your Weight (59 kg) your BMI is *17.4* 
This means you step in the *Underweight range*


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

gustafsg said:


> I need to stay away from threads like this. Mine is about 23. Technically in the healthy range...but I wish it was lower.


Mine's 22.5 (could be more since I don't know if I gained weight over the holidays). But unfortunately, I wish it were lower too.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

offbyone said:


> 26.9 after losing almost 30 pounds. I need to start running again and get into the normal range.


Down to 25.3 now.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

20.8


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

30.0 lol apparently I'm obese. This obese guy can do 20 pull ups.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't care.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

uffie said:


> 30.0 lol apparently I'm obese. This obese guy can do 20 pull ups.


It won't be a 100% accurate because muscle weighs more than fat.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

artandis said:


> 25.3 *sigh*


We're BMI buddies. :lol


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

offbyone said:


> We're BMI buddies. :lol


:high5


----------



## eNeM (Jan 8, 2012)

6'0", 150 lbs.

BMI: 20.3


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

O Fantasma said:


> Is it bad that I fall into the 'underweight' category (18.0), but when I see other post numbers like this it makes me feel fat?


My lowest BMI ever (when I was 16yo) was 16.4 and I still felt fat then, just as fat as when it was 19-22 and any other weight I was during the worst of my ED. It's not bad, but I know that feeling, and I experienced that most when I was anorexic so be careful how you act on those feelings. Cause recovery was a *****.



offbyone said:


> Down to 25.3 now.


Congrats man


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> It won't be a 100% accurate because muscle weighs more than fat.


What weighs more a pounds of bricks or a pound of feathers?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

uffie said:


> What weighs more a pounds of bricks or a pound of feathers?


Muscle is heavier than fat for the same volume. It's not really a false statement when it comes down to common usage of the term.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

Not posting mine. When I went to the doctor they said I was underweight and that I should eat more cookies. I'm not kidding.

I eat a lot of healthy food and get a balanced diet. I love food. To be told I'm underweight on the basis of my BMI is just ridiculous. I feel healthy with my body weight.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

25.8


Just barely overweight.


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

21.1.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

21.5


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

19.6, apparently.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

21.7


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

Most people on here seem extremely thin...  I'd be embarrassed to even tell anyone my BMI, lol. Maybe on some obesity forum.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

24.3 
5'11" 174lbs


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

24. I'm working on losing weight but it's moving off effing slowly.


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

19.1


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Sindelle said:


> Most people on here seem extremely thin...  I'd be embarrassed to even tell anyone my BMI, lol. Maybe on some obesity forum.


Goodness... ikr? A reason why I tend to avoid topics like this since most tend to be 18, 20 or something.

Well... I'm about to break that streak.

Mine is *38.0*

5'8" / 250 lbs

Horray for being the fattest person on SAS.... lol.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

16


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

23.5. 

Muscle, stage of development, bone density, and body type are factors unaccounted for in the BMI calculation.


----------



## anotherusername (Nov 5, 2011)

15.6
No kidding.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

15.8


----------



## krizz (Jan 4, 2012)

Male

5'8 120 lbs. 

BMI: 18.2 - Underweight

Pathetic.


----------



## Knocturnal (Sep 24, 2010)

BMI is garbage if it was accurate body builders would be considered obese but they are all muscle so thats not right. The best way to see if your fat or not is look in the mirror or get your body fat measured!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

29.8


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

22.7

Y'all are making me feel so fat.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Knocturnal said:


> BMI is garbage if it was accurate body builders would be considered obese but they are all muscle so thats not right. The best way to see if your fat or not is look in the mirror or get your body fat measured!


I second that.


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

19.5


----------



## Tawnee (Sep 2, 2010)

25 and proud. I like my body. 

I'm 5'2'' and 130 lbs.


----------



## littlerivers (Jan 17, 2012)

23. Now I feel chubby.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

21.4


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

164cm (5'4) and 74kg. Argh.

Make's my BMI around 28. 

I have an underactive thyroid!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

5'6" and 125 lbs

BMI = 20.2


----------



## anotherusername (Nov 5, 2011)

Knocturnal said:


> BMI is garbage if it was accurate body builders would be considered obese but they are all muscle so thats not right. The best way to see if your fat or not is look in the mirror or get your body fat measured!


Well, I guess that without the muscle, I don't have to worry about my BMI accuracy!  Ah the joys of being lazy.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Knocturnal said:


> BMI is garbage if it was accurate body builders would be considered obese but they are all muscle so thats not right. The best way to see if your fat or not is look in the mirror or get your body fat measured!


It's not meant to be used as a diagnosis tool but as a screening tool. It's an easy way to check your height relative and weight across an average of "ideal" body weights. If your BMI is high, you know to get it checked out and consult a doctor. If you know your body fat is under 10% then of course you know it's bull**** but you are using actually diagnostic tools to find that out.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

18? 19? I don't know. I haven't weighed myself in a long time.


----------



## pinkballoon (Jan 20, 2012)

98 pounds 5'2"
BMI= 18.1 :/ yeah I know I know. Been trying to gain weight for a long time.


----------



## himeAnne (Jan 27, 2012)

19.9

5'6" 123 lbs

I look fat though


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

5'9 and 170 lbs.

BMI: 25.1 >_<

Just lovely too know since it's something I've been self conscious of for nearly a year now.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

6' - 180lb

24.4

BARELY in the normal weight category.


----------



## Knocturnal (Sep 24, 2010)

People should watch this seems appropiate lol BMI SCALE BULL $#!%


----------



## Knocturnal (Sep 24, 2010)

offbyone said:


> It's not meant to be used as a diagnosis tool but as a screening tool. It's an easy way to check your height relative and weight across an average of "ideal" body weights. If your BMI is high, you know to get it checked out and consult a doctor. If you know your body fat is under 10% then of course you know it's bull**** but you are using actually diagnostic tools to find that out.


Yea your right but i still think its a pretty ****ty screening tool. Im suprised they havent found a better way to screen america.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^I agree that it's a little broad, but until they work out a set of calculations that include twinkies/hotdogs then it's the best you're going to get! :b



No offense, obesity in general!


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!!1

I have no idea what the above means, I just hear it a lot on the internet.. xD


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

15, 5'8", 20.5


----------



## Shoelaces (Dec 30, 2011)

Dammit! I don't have a scale.  I'm guessing mine's between 18 and 19.​


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

BMI only works for the avarage person.

When you workout and develop muscle and a good cardiovasculaire systeem, bmi becomes obsolete.

But regardless, my bmi is about 24, which is a healthy bmi. But say, if I were to gain 20 pounds of muscle, then my bmi would be above 25, e.g. not a normal weight to be on. But that is bs because having muscle is healthy since it burns calories while you rest.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

19.6 (5'2, 107 pounds)
But I have no muscle. It's probably all fat. :c


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine is 17. I'm so underweight.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

188 cm, 84 kg. 
bmi 23.8. 

a year ago my bmi was 20.0. that's amazing.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

5'11 26o lbs BMI 33.3


----------



## OTESFU (Feb 1, 2012)

30.0


----------



## Aaron0 (Feb 7, 2012)

178cm 83.5KG BMI 26.4

Which is kind of funny because I am closer to slim than overweight. BMI is very inaccurate in people who participate in sports.

I think it's much better for people if they are looking to improve is to go off of the mirror and just focus on eating healthier. It's not unhealthy to be overweight but leading an unhealthy lifestyle can make you more prone to being overweight.


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid (Feb 4, 2012)

5'4, 110 lbs
18.9


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

5'6 159lbs

25.7

I lost 26lb to get into the military so I'm gonna go for more. 140lb here we go.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

6'3" 185 pounds
bmi 23.1 

What do I win?

(btw bmi is totally worthless for tall,short,muscular, small framed or large framed people)


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

worked out mine this afternoon after realising I had lost three kilos :/ 
I weight 55 and am 175 cms tall so that works out to be 18.1 bmi

i couldnt gain weight if i wanted too :/ i think im just destined to be a stick my whole life


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

15.4
5'4 and 90 pounds


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

hmm

167 cm, 68 kg = bmi 24.4 -abs in my good days 
now i'm 167 cm, 71 kg = mbi 25,5 - kinda fat, blah i hate it


----------



## QuietRed (Nov 13, 2011)

6'1" 
165lbs
21.8


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

5'4"
115 llbs.
19.7

I don't carry weight well though so I look fatter than that.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

18 exactly. my goal weight of 45kgs would have me at 20.8. i want to be able to donate blood!


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

21.8 .. nice 

5' 10" 152 lbs at the moment but I kinda fluctuate


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

purplerainx3 said:


> 19.6 (5'2, 107 pounds)
> But I have no muscle. It's probably all fat. :c


No, because bones have weight too. The average lean body mass of a woman between 5'2 and 5'4" is 90-100 pounds. There are some exceptions. Mine is around 140.


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

16.5 last time i checked
But its been half a year since i checked and im losing weight fast

now its 15.1....i should get that checked out or something


----------



## wannabesomebody (Nov 30, 2011)

19.5


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

5'8" 165lb so 25.1 - just overweight

The thing is, I used to be 178lb, so seemingly overweight, but before I was pretty muscular and that's where the weight came from. Fast forward two years and the muscle has all wasted away and I've got a bit of belly :*(. Oh well, I'm finally getting off my butt, eating a bit better, and getting some activity.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

6'1" 176lb. Bmi is 23.2


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

5'8" 135lbs 20.5 bmi

I use to be underweight with a bmi around 16 or 17, but been working out.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

5'1'' 120 lbs. 
BMI 18.5–24.9

I cannot believe that would be considered as normal. I have fat and cellulite all around my legs, my butt,my stomach, and my arms are all flabby.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Paloma M said:


> 5'1'' 120 lbs.
> BMI 18.5-24.9
> 
> I cannot believe that would be considered as normal. I have fat and cellulite all around my legs, my butt,my stomach, and my arms are all flabby.


BMI is a very non specific tool to use; it is only used because it is convenient. The fact is a thin person with a healthy BMI, who isn't physically active, is just as likely to have serious health problems as their fatter counterparts.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

22.7

shrug shrug


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Height: 5'9"
Weight: 140lbs
BMI: 20.7

And i'm thin.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

6'0" 196 lbs
BMI 26.6

I used to have a BMI of 34 when I weighed 250 pounds.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

5'3, 111 pounds
BMI= 19.7


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

just checked...BMI of 15.1
(cries)


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

25 I think.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Caggee said:


> 22.7
> 
> shrug shrug


BMI twins!!! :high5


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

5'8 and 120lbs
So my bmi is 18.2

I should gain muscle...


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Haa... I'm gonna regret this. :sigh

5'10", 231lbs

33.1

Working on it. At least I'm not 34.4 like I was about a month ago... :/


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

BMI doesn't correlate to my body fat percentage so I throw it out.

That said my bmi is almost 31. This is supposedly supposed to correlate with how much body fat you have... but my body fat is only 19%.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

5'9" 165 lbs, BMI = 24.4


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Just got it today. 

BMI of 35 

I guess I am technically obese.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

5'10.5", 183

25.88


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

body fat % > BMI, I doubt the online calculators for body fat % are accurate though, 5'10" 195lbs and size 34 waist said I was at 15.74% body fat... if it's right I'm going to kick my strength training into high gear.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

5'5.5 124 lbs bmi 20.3


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

22.1


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

tried to go to a facility for the water-displacement test for bmi but insurance won't cover the cost...


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

29.7.....I'm gonna go eat some bacon maybe that'll bump me up to obese


----------



## Shawdawg94 (Mar 14, 2012)

BMI of 40.68. Wow

I should probably do something about that


----------



## engima (Feb 3, 2009)

25.4


----------



## jeff almighty (Jan 20, 2012)

19.5 ... too skinny.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

28.3 

5'8" 186(got on a scale three days ago)


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> 26.9
> 
> Hmm, i am hungry.


25 now

Lost some weight due to stress I believe.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

15.1 & dropping, yey.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

18.3

6'0 and 135 lbs


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

21.9 depsite working out again I seem to be losing weight somehow. I really think there's something wrong with me. I used one of those online calculators and even by the most sedentary class I should be burning 2500 calories a day. I've been adding it up and I'm only eating 1500. I think there's something wrong with me.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

arnie said:


> 21.9 depsite working out again I seem to be losing weight somehow. I really think there's something wrong with me. I used one of those online calculators and even by the most sedentary class I should be burning 2500 calories a day. I've been adding it up and I'm only eating 1500. I think there's something wrong with me.


Trade ya.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Trade ya.


I have no sense of smell so I think that helps. I just don't enjoy eating food. Eating food is like going to the bathroom. I eat because I have to, not because I enjoy it.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

arnie said:


> I have no sense of smell so I think that helps. I just don't enjoy eating food. Eating food is like going to the bathroom. I eat because I have to, not because I enjoy it.


Self control isn't my problem. Laziness is. My diet is just fine. I just lack the drive to get off my *** 5 times a week. Metabolism is shot from about 2 years of anorexia a few years back.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Self control isn't my problem. Laziness is. My diet is just fine. I just lack the drive to get off my *** 5 times a week. Metabolism is shot from about 2 years of anorexia a few years back.


The good news is that exercise won't help you lose weight. Only eating less will:

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1914974,00.html

Just stop eating and only drink water and take vitamins and a week later you will lose all the weight. There was some fat guy that didn't eat for an entire year and he survived just fine on just water and vitamins.


----------



## N03L62392 (Mar 7, 2012)

5'9
122 lbs.
Female. 
I'm built like a baby giraffe.
"Underweight" 

I know I'm real skinny but these things aren't always right for everyone. I have a real small bone structure so my collar bone isn't sticking out or my spine. 
I know a guy who's BMI says "obese" because he's shorter and really built, but he has very little actual fat.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

arnie said:


> Just stop eating and only drink water and take vitamins and a week later you will lose all the weight. There was some fat guy that didn't eat for an entire year and he survived just fine on just water and vitamins.


Not only does that sound incredibly unhealthy, but I don't think I'd be too terribly happy with the mass amounts of loose skin I'd have after that. The article was an interesting read though.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

20.2
6' 149lbs


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

BMI: 15.6
Height: 6'1" 
Weight: 118 lbs.


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

15.5....
but I have bad physical health problems that prevent me from gaining weight


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

5'1.5" 105lbs = 19.52

Hell yeah I'm giving myself that extra half inch. lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> 21.9 depsite working out again I seem to be losing weight somehow. I really think there's something wrong with me. I used one of those online calculators and even by the most sedentary class I should be burning 2500 calories a day. I've been adding it up and I'm only eating 1500. I think there's something wrong with me.


Great now I'm down to 171. I've managed to lose 7 pounds this week even thought
I though I've been eating too much. WTF is wrong with me?


----------



## ahoyhoyable (Mar 18, 2012)

19.9 hooray.
It's easier for short people to put on weight fast so it's good to know I'm in the healthy range.


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

My BMI is too embarrassing for me to post because I used to be so thin. It's not fair.


----------



## lionlioncatcat (Dec 29, 2010)

16.5 And nothing i do will make me put on any weight.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

do you guys weigh yourselves first thing in the mourning? I can easily gain 5-10 pounds during the day so I try to weigh myself before eating or drinking anything to stay consistent.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Yeah I weigh in first thing after I pee about once a week. Thats always been what I consider to be my real weight.I usually fluctuate about 4 lbs during the day.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

16.5 today.


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)

18.1 As of today but less than 2 weeks ago I was 17.1. Creatine seems to slow down my metabolism just enough for me to put some god damn weight on ... still an underweight skinny b*astard though xD


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat (May 22, 2011)

5'4 128lbs bmi: 22.0
After losing about 30lbs recently I'm quite happy with my bmi.
I think I'd like to get around to about 125-120 and gain some more muscle.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

arnie said:


> The good news is that exercise won't help you lose weight. Only eating less will:
> 
> http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1914974,00.html
> 
> Just stop eating and only drink water and take vitamins and a week later you will lose all the weight. There was some fat guy that didn't eat for an entire year and he survived just fine on just water and vitamins.


Do you really think telling a former anorexic to stop eating is a wise idea?


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

22


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

24.6 as of yesterday, so I guess I went from slightly overweight to now almost overweight .


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

gustafsg said:


> Do you really think telling a former anorexic to stop eating is a wise idea?


I'm not offended or dumb enough to even try it. My body's taken enough abuse and I'm pretty skeptic of anything that's not traditional exercise and half-decent diet at this point. I truly appreciate the defense though. I'm losing about a pound a week right now and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Ahh... 29.8, well 39.6 pound to lose, working on it :roll
Begone belly, I'm sick of you


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

FrozenCube said:


> Ahh... 29.8, well 39.6 pound to lose, working on it :roll* Begone belly, I'm sick of you*


Likewise. Slowly but surely. As awesome as it is to have a gut at nearly 17... (I miss you old body!) Oh goddd, I'm disgusting right now. I can't wait until 4 or 5 months from now. :teeth

---

32.9, such a difference from a few weeks ago (But not really)!


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Toppington said:


> I'm not offended or dumb enough to even try it. My body's taken enough abuse and I'm pretty skeptic of anything that's not traditional exercise and half-decent diet at this point. I truly appreciate the defense though. I'm losing about a pound a week right now and that's good enough for me.


I'm not trying to suggest you're dumb. But I know that it can be super triggering when people try to give "advice" that sounds more like eating disordered behavior.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

gustafsg said:


> I'm not trying to suggest you're dumb. But I know that it can be super triggering when people try to give "advice" that sounds more like eating disordered behavior.


I never said you were. I wasn't offended or anything. Sorry if I came off like that. Just letting you know. Yeah, it's tempting. An easy way out of the mess I'm in too, but it'd never last and I might undo anything I've managed to repair so far.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Up 2.4 lbs since last update.  I have started using the exercise bike alot in addition to my running and upped my intake the last 3 weeks or so hopefully this is a good sign. I feel really great!

5'8 122.4 BMI=18.6


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

5'11" 150 lbs. 20.9 Average weight. Huh. I feel so skinny. Insecurity...*shrug*


----------



## westicle (Mar 27, 2012)

5' 4" 190lbs 32.6bmi and my body fat % is under 20


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

22.3 babeh! ;D but i think im gettin fat again from eating al this junkfood


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

6 2" 199lbs

25.5


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

5'6'', 110 lb.

BMI: 17.8


----------



## Ayven (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm so glad I decided to post.. I always assumed I was 5'4, but I decided to measure myself for the BMI calculator to be sure.. and I'm actually 5'6. What a difference that makes for my BMI!!

5'6, 121lbs
BMI: 19.5


----------



## Missjennifers (Oct 22, 2011)

5'3 110lbs

19.5 BMI
I used to be at 14.7 BMI, come a long way!


----------



## r34turbo (Feb 28, 2012)

192cm 65kg 17.6


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

4'11 106lb

21.4 BMI

Hrmm


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

5'9'' 
138lbs
=
20.4


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

6'1" 155lbs

BMI: 20.4


----------



## 345 (Apr 6, 2012)

35.3 but I've lifted weights for 20 years


----------



## Starlightx (Mar 24, 2012)

18.3 
How can this be?..I'm definitely not underweight! Well anyway, it's very close to normal, so it's all good :yes


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

23.7 - ridiculously tiny...


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

180LB
6'1
BMI 23.7

need 2 lose weight


----------



## Intallekt (Apr 11, 2012)

5' 7" / 1.76m 
140lbs / 64kg

21.9


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anyone else here eat whatever they want yet still consume significantly less calories then they are supposed to? I'm eating about a 1000 calories less than a guy my weight should be eating. I went to the doctor for a physical today and told her about that and she seemed concerned.


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

14.7...and going down :'(

I really should get help


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_18.4_
_1,73m , 55 kg._
_I think, it's pretty good_


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

17.5. Crap.


----------



## PineconeMachine (Jan 17, 2012)

BMI is overrated.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

arnie said:


> Does anyone else here eat whatever they want yet still consume significantly less calories then they are supposed to? I'm eating about a 1000 calories less than a guy my weight should be eating. I went to the doctor for a physical today and told her about that and she seemed concerned.


I am like this. Most days I have trouble getting an adequate amount of calories just because I can't eat much in one sitting and am always multi-tasking so it takes so long to eat that the food gets old before i get it down. But I started counting calories a while back just to TRY to make sure i was getting in enough of everything. I used to weigh a lot less than i do now, so i guess thats progress, but it can be tough to keep my weight up.

I think as long as you aren't wasting away you are doing alright. Or maybe you shuld just go with what your doctor suggests. What did she tell you to do about it?

BMI today: 18.2..not too bad but i know haven't been doing so well in the health department...so yeh my bmi doesn't mean a whole lot


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

22.8


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

21.5


----------



## Lightwing12star (Jan 9, 2012)

my bmi is 22.6

10 stone, 140 pounds, i look lighter though 

5"6, 168cm


----------



## katkins (Feb 27, 2012)

17.4 :roll Gentlemen, it truly sucks for us in this range.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Around 17.74.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

6 ft 0 in
142 lbs
BMI 19.3

Oh boy, this reminds me how much I love the metric system.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

all you sexy people need to get laid


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

6'0
202 pounds
27.4 bmi


lol i'm not even fat. bmi is dumb because it doesn't take what the weight is comprised of. ie fat or muscle.


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

23.5 :lol


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

I'm 5'8 and 130lbs, BMI is stupid


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

BMI says more about your build (frame size) than about how fat you are.


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

20.0


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

22.3


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

23.1


----------



## M4RK1988 (May 2, 2012)

Was about 23.5 around Christmas. Since then I've gone up to around 25.
Starting to make small changes to get it down again now.


----------



## Charcoal (Apr 15, 2012)

18.5 (I don't feel that thin)


----------



## Osito (Apr 25, 2012)

5'0, 95 lbs.

18.5


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

23.1


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

how accurate is this? what about muscle weights more than fat? it can't give you results for that


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

18.3


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

103lbs 5'3
18.2


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

21.0


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

BMI is bs. If I were anything over 132, I would be considered overweight because I'm not very tall.


----------



## xtmtx (Apr 17, 2012)

17.5


----------



## Saaar (May 9, 2011)

21  I am just under 5ft 3 and am just under 112 pounds. I used to be 150 pounds, and have lost weight within the last few months! Exercise and healthy eating all the way!


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

18.1

Apparently that makes me underweight but I don't think I look it. I'm trying to increase my weight anyway though because I know I don't eat enough and I'm looking a bit gangly.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

MobiusX said:


> how accurate is this? what about muscle weights more than fat? it can't give you results for that


I think the BMI is a pretty crude assessment of where someone is on the healthy weight range. You can tell more by just looking at someone.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

18.5. It's literally impossible for me to gain weight.


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

19.7. Really happy with this as I used have a bmi of 15.5 a few years back


----------



## OneVision (Jun 23, 2012)

19. I've never done any kind of exercising in my life so I look skinny yet I have a lot of body fat.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

27.6

I need to get to 25 before I'm not considered overweight anymore.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

18.1.


----------



## Burnt Toast (Jan 9, 2012)

I calculated mine a couple days ago. It was 29.3; I think. Not sure what the decimal was, but it was 29 point something.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

19.7 haha


----------



## rapaz (Jul 23, 2012)

14,6

- 1,85m ; 50kg
- 6 ft ; 110lbs


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

26.2


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

24.4

What a crock. There is barely a pick of fat on me.
Damn muscles ramping up my BMI. 

EDIT: Checked limitations



> Although BMI can be used for most men and women, it does have some limits:
> It may overestimate body fat in athletes and others who have a muscular build.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

19.3, sweet. Skinny, but at least I'm healthy.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Jollygoggles said:


> 24.4
> 
> What a crock. There is barely a pick of fat on me.
> Damn muscles ramping up my BMI.
> ...


 Exactly - that's why it's a poor measure of health. When I was in my best condition I was 190 with a 43 inch chest and a 33 inch waste but by BMI I was considered overweight.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

16.9 according to my last doctor visit. My digital scale measures less, and my tape measure measures about an inch and a half less though.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

18.8 apparently. Seems too low, I'm definitely not nearly underweight :sus
Time to buy new scales!


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

25.5


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

19.4. Might be lower after today though, when i'm stressed i never feel like eating.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

25.0 … falls just barely above the normal range. If I run around the dining room table a couple of times I'll probably be just fine.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

20.2


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

23.4, just healthy apparently.

BMI classes a body builder as obese, so I wouldn't pay too much attention.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Like 25, I'm currently losing weight.


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

18


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

26. When I started dieting over a year ago it was 34.


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

20.7


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

19.1 and I look fat


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

21


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

19.7!


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

23


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

27.1. ****..


----------



## 427 (Aug 6, 2012)

18.2


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2012)

I think I'm currently 40-ish. I'm 5'6" and I carry most of it on my hips and thighs. When I was at my most comfortable weight, I was about 28.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Around 17, give or take


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

19.9


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> 19.5.
> 
> The last time I checked I was in and around 18. Feels good man.


21.2. Progress.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't remember the exact number. Somewhere around *22*.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

5'10 166 lbs = 23.8

A couple of weeks ago I discovered that my BMI was in the 25 range; I decided to lose some weight, which is why I'm at a normal weight now. I'd like to lose another six pounds and one pant size. Hope I can keep it off.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream (Mar 2, 2010)

25.75
Down from 36.
Maybe another 28 more pounds to go.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

cucumbermoisturecream said:


> 25.75
> Down from 36.
> Maybe another 28 more pounds to go.


Congrats, that's very impressive!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

25.6
Down from 34.2
Another 15 more pounds to lose.


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

5'7" 132 lbs => 20.7 BMI

My target weight is 140 lbs, 2,300 calorie intake/day


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

BMI is overrated.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

cucumbermoisturecream said:


> 25.75
> Down from 36.
> Maybe another 28 more pounds to go.


Great job Cuc!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Español*​















*Your Height:* 5*(feet) 3.5**(inches) *







*Your Weight:98 **(pounds)**Your BMI:* 17.1


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

SambaBus said:


> 18.5. It's literally impossible for me to gain weight.


19, slight improvement.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

18.1


----------



## Scottzuh (Aug 24, 2012)

23.6


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

18.7


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

22.8


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

20.3


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm around the 18.0 - 18.8 range. It's been a while since I checked my height and weight, not that it changes much though lol.


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

30.5 :/


----------



## Rocketman1973 (Nov 26, 2011)

6'2" - 335lbs.

BMI - 43

Ya, I'm huge. But it doesn't account for the weight of my penis


----------



## Jklivin (Aug 15, 2012)

20


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

17.0, underweight, I weigh 132 lbs and I am 6'2. 
I look like a stick.


----------

